# Rp partners please



## Julesfuller (Jul 1, 2020)

I want to roleplay I have nothing to do


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello I will roleplay with you


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 1, 2020)

Universe said:


> Hello I will roleplay with you


Let's go to Discord and talk


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

What type of RP?


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2020)

Julesfuller said:


> Let's go to Discord and talk


Ok


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What type of RP?


Romance NSFW 18+


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Julesfuller said:


> Romance NSFW 18+



Okay, do you mind characters with superpowers?


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, do you mind characters with superpowers?


As long as you don't go overboard making the characters be able to solve everything with the wave of a finger it's fine the reason why I say that is simple if we don't have a conflict that the characters need to resolve there is not much fun in it sorry for the delayed replies but I don't use this sites forms very often and my phone died on me so there's that plus this site doesn't tell me when I get notes or notifications from the forms so there's that too but at this point even I think I'm just making excuses for myself and look at me I'm rambling


----------

